# Oh yea of little faith



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you remember me telling that I had filled in a form complaining of the music blasting away in Marks and Spencers?

Well guess what.... no music blasting away to day


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Do you remember me telling that I had filled in a form complaining of the music blasting away in Marks and Spencers?
> 
> Well guess what.... no music blasting away to day



Now has someone just forgotten to turn it on....or maybe they have taken notice of your complaint....but in all honesty and knowing the egyptians i think the first one might be the more likely one.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Now has someone just forgotten to turn it on....or maybe they have taken notice of your complaint....but in all honesty and knowing the egyptians i think the first one might be the more likely one.



Hey don't spoil my dream lol x


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hey don't spoil my dream lol x


More likely that the Music player broke down, and no one knew how to fix it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> More likely that the Music player broke down, and no one knew how to fix it




I dont care, I did fill in another form praising them for not having music blasting away.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the music in Metro (not) - sounds like your stuck in a 1970's elevator :boom:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Do you remember me telling that I had filled in a form complaining of the music blasting away in Marks and Spencers?
> 
> Well guess what.... no music blasting away to day


I was there yesterday afternoon, no music blasting away :clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I love the music in Metro (not) - sounds like your stuck in a 1970's elevator :boom:


:confused2:

Red Hot Chilli Peppers were not around in the '70s


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Never mind Red Hot Chili Peppers tries these


Smoke On The Water - Red Hot Chilli Pipers - YouTube


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I was there yesterday afternoon, no music blasting away :clap2:


I was in there as well but didnt notice any music so guess there wasnt any


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Never mind Red Hot Chili Peppers tries these
> 
> 
> Smoke On The Water - Red Hot Chilli Pipers - YouTube


Thanks for that :smash: who the hell are they??? :spit:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Thanks for that :smash: who the hell are they??? :spit:




Aren't they brilliant... I always try and see them when I am in Scotland.. the name often catches people out


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Aren't they brilliant... I always try and see them when I am in Scotland.. the name often catches people out


brilliant? I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Lanason said:


> I love the music in Metro (not) - sounds like your stuck in a 1970's elevator :boom:


I suddenly became very scared in Carrefour when Rick Astley started to play, this one here


----------

